# 29g Cube Journal.



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

So, Im thinking about going all out on this little 29g Biocube. Heres what I had in mind:

*Substrate:*
Bottom layer of Laterite
1.5-2'' of dark natural gravel
*
Lighting:*
2x36w PC 6700k and 10,000k

*Co2:*
Pressurized

*Fertilizers:*
Potassium
Iron
Phosphurus
Tropica Master Grow


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the equipment seems fine so far danny. what type of plants and fish are you planning on?

fertz ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Ferts...Im thinkin of trying this Master Grow stuff. Its worked well in my planted tank at work.

For fish, Im trying to decide if I want to go with a bunch of Dward puffers. I would prefer to get GSP's, but if they need salt eventually







Not good. Im also thinking about getting like 10 Cory Cats and some nice Plecos.

So with that kinda light, is pressurized a bit overkill?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

one thing I have learned Danny is that pressurized is NEVER overkill. just keep an eye on your pH. Plants always benefit from CO2.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi danny
As long as that little CO2 system can get you consistently in the 30-45ppm range, it will be fine. I personally think a regular pressurized system with a 20lb cylander is the easiest way to go








That way, you barely ever have to worry about having the right amount of CO2, except for minor equipment issues.
As for ferts, Tropica Master Grow is good stuff. But I believe it is a micro supplement, and does not have other things that you will need with your setup, like phosphate, nitrate, and potassium.
Just remember the parameters, and then you will know for sure if you need them.
NO3-10-25ppm PO4-.5-2ppm K-20ppm
If your parameters are there consistently, no matter what you dose, you are golden.
hope that helps


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah. 2.4 wpg is where you'd be at with that light. and pressurized CO2 can def positivly effect your over all tanks health. If only for the ease of use and consistancy of pressurized. Long run its cheaper. If you lose interest in the hobby CO2 parts tend to hold a good amount of value.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

So I ended up buying the following:

Tropica Master Grow
Test kits for- Nitrate, PH, Phosphates, KH
Seachem Iron (big bottle)
Seachem Phosphurus (big bottle)
Seachem Potassium (bg bottle)
Dark, natural gravel
Large box of Laterite
2lb Co2 bottle
Red Sea Co2 Reactor
Medium bottle of Prime.

Still to buy:

Regulator (Click me!)
Python


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

What do you guys think I should use for bulbs? 2x6700k? 1x6700k + 1x10 000k?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Go for the mix. alot of people i've heard have positive feedback to the mixture. If you wanted to hold off on using CO2 for a bit you could just run one of the bulbs. Then just supplement with excel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Good call.

I was going to leave one of the 50/50's in (it came with 2 50/50's) but I figure if Im goin to do this right, with pressurized co2 and the works...I better get as much usable light out of these bulbs that I can.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I think you need Flourish nitrogen as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, so a couple of updates:

Tank is 24g, not 29. Which means Im very close to 3wpg of PC lighting









I picked up some Flourish Nitrogen and 2 more bottles of Tropica Master Grow...got them for half price!

I've decided on the following stocking list:

*Plants: *

Hemianthus Cuba
Glossotigma Elatinoides
Bacopa

*Fish: *

Dwarf Puffers
Pygmy Cories
Plecos


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

do you have any pics of the current project danny?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Tank will be set up on Tuesday night and I will have a lot of pics, Ive been takng them recently when fixing the fan, and got some of the equipment. I will post them all Tuesday.


----------

